# newbe



## mrofna (Jan 26, 2009)

hello everyone 
im just getting into reloading 
i ordered all my stuff and im just waiting for it to come in .
im going to reload .308 and 40s&w .
any questons please fee free to ask.
thanks chris


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Shouldn't you be the one with the questions?


----------



## mrofna (Jan 26, 2009)

i meant if you have any questens about me and what i do.

:sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok I will ask. What are you shooting 308 in.


----------



## mrofna (Jan 26, 2009)

im going to be shooting a mossberg 100 atr nighttrain .308 should be here in 2 -3 days.
i have shot a rem mod 700 .308 but lost it in a fire.

:sniper:


----------

